

Why Nate Silver's Gambling Streak Makes Me Trust Him More - JeremyBanks
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/11/why-nate-silvers-gambling-streak-makes-me-trust-him-more/264445/

======
mayneack
I have no idea how much the NYT pays Silver, but they could create some sort
of pay scheme such that on any given day, his pay is is a bet on the eventual
outcome as a function of the odds he gives one candidate and the time until
the election. Something such that as he gets closer, he should be more
accurate, so a higher percent of his pay is tied to the outcome.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I'd be a lot more impressed if he bet something that had a bite if he lost.
He's not going to miss $2000 given to charity.

He should bet that for 1 week after the election, the loser says nothing in
public about the result.

That would be a loss with bite.

~~~
georgemcbay
Wouldn't that bite be horribly uneven? Talking about the results of the
election for a week after the election is (for better or for worse)
essentially Joe Scarborough's job, but it isn't Nate Silver's (though it is
tangentially related).

Having said that, I agree, $1000 is basically meaningless to either of these
guys.

~~~
r00fus
Morning Joke still didn't take the bet.

Nate probably didn't care about whether he won or lost - it's just these
right-wing media windbags say whatever they want, seemingly without
consequence.

Good that he deflated that clown.

------
mdonahoe
Scarborough didn't claim that Romney would win, so I don't see why he would
ever take this bet.

